

Robo-bats with metal muscles may be next generation of remote control flyers - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/07/07/robo.bats.with.metal.muscles.may.be.next.generation.remote.control.flyers

======
TrevorJ
The dual sensing and flexing feature of the actuator material seems the most
useful development here in terms of simplifying Micro UAV systems. Not having
to integrate a completely separate system that determines and confirms the
mechanical angle of the control surfaces of the vehicle seems like a big step
forward.

